# Hello From California



## RobertShaffer (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm  a past master and membefr of Peco's Valley 736, member of Melrose #39 New Mexico, Member of Montezuma # 30, Goldfield, Nevada. I have traveled extensively. I have been through the degress in York Rite, and am presently a member of Shrine, in Los Angeles, Ca. I also am a Past Patron of Eastern Star, and hold membership in Ridgecrest.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome to the Masons of Texas Forums.  No matter the name we are glad to have brothers from all over.  Helps enlighten all of us here as to what is going on in each represented state.  :


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Brother. Please let me know if I may be of assistance.


----------



## rhitland (Sep 18, 2009)

glad to have you


----------



## JTM (Sep 18, 2009)

welcome to the forums.


----------



## nick1368 (Sep 19, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!!


----------

